# Kids and guns



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Okay guys since it seems to be difficult for you men to stay out of the ladies section - I will repost here for your thoughts also.

When is a good age to introduce a child to guns? And how?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

10 and a pellet and or bb gun


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't have kids. I was introduced to guns at the age of 7, but I was a military brat and we learned shooting as a part of our "recreation time".


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

When ever you feel they are responsible enough to take it seriously and have the desire for it.

I would say that it varies from one kid to another.

My older son started with a .22 at 9.

Actually,I also was taught at the age of 9.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I learned with .22s both rifle and pistol around 10. I had bb guns before that and i didn't shoot my eye out. Wasn't long after that that I graduated up to 410 for birds and squirrels. My first centerfire rifle was a marlin 30-30 around 12 or so. Hard to remember exact age of all this so I'm kinda guessing.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

My granddaughter is 5 and has been shooting with me, she isn't able to handle any gun on her own yet, (to young in my opinion) but she loves to hold the .22 pistol with me and pull the trigger. I personally don't believe in any set age I have had my kids and now grandkids around guns at very young ages. I believe it takes the curiosity out of guns so they arnt tempted to "play" with them.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Good point Jeff. My dad introduced me to guns when I was around 5. Let me handle them unloaded and always spoke of safety. The point bigdog made in the wimmins thread was very good also. A lot of it depends on the maturity level of the child.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BB or simple pellet gun at 8-10 yrs, .22lr or .410 shotgun at 10-12. All depends on level of readiness...of the Teacher!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Age 8 with BB guns and only under supervision, age 10 with 22's rifle for hunting/target practice, age 12 with pistols and all others, but I never let a kid fire a weapon meant for a grown man. When they are 16 or more they can have access to my larger caliber weapons for training or hunting. That's what I practice


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I have 8 kids. You act like there's a possibility I would even consider staying out of the ladies section....::clapping::


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> I have 8 kids. You act like there's a possibility I would even consider staying out of the ladies section....::clapping::


Sigh! I suspect Mrs. bigdogbuc realizes she has nine kids.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

There's a ladies section? I don't even really know what sections there are, I only search new posts, so I'm more than likely an offender.

To answer your question, generations passed (and still with us for that matter) used to introduce their children to firearms and teach them to respect them as both weapons and tools from the very moment they were old enough to hold them. The country didn't buckle under the loss of children, because it never occurred.

If your child's first experience with firearms is at a novelty range with a fully automatic weapon, I don't see anything responsible about that whatsoever. If your child's first experience is with an adequately low powered rifle in the presence of an adult who has taught them how to handle the weapon and be safe with the weapon (long before ever loading it for the first time), I see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Sigh! I suspect Mrs. bigdogbuc realizes she has nine kids.


Wow. Just wow.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Had the talk after about 6 months of planning with my wife. My 7 year old son took it well.

It satisfied his curiosity. He understands basic safety and why we bought guns.

He rarely asks or speaks about it now. I think it's when parents hide guns...that's when curiosity kicks in and accidents can happen.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

While people have mentioned at what age to start having them shoot, I want to say have them exposed earliest as possible. Maybe not shoot, but can at least start the conversation.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

We are waiting to sign our girls up for Army Cadets at age 12, great place to learn.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Our GS is 9. We bought him a BB gun. He's the one who told us he is not ready for any other gun right now.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Started all my boys out at the age of 8 with BB guns then 22s at 13.. Taught them the M-4s ans shotguns at 16...All been hunting with me ...


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

My son first went hunting with the guys at 4 with his bb gun. He brought home a rabbit (the guys were deer hunting). He was shooting a .22 regularly and safely at 5. He had his own in his room and his responsibility at 12. I'm not sure there is a right or wrong age, it depends on the kid. I never believed in locking my weapons up, up out of reach of a small child yes, but not hidden and locked away. My son grew up with gun respect and safety. It worked for him and I but that same lifestyle or education may not work for other kids.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Even tho my plumbing isn't right, in Australia (the police state) the youngest you can shoot a firearm in a club is around 11/12 depending on the club, but a over 18 licensed shooter must fully supervise...

You can own a firearm at that age but it must be stored at the range... (Just for info) the only gun culture I can give my kids is nerf, and its a great item, and easy tool to explain firearm safety (in little steeps)


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

My son is 9 and he is long overdue ( just my 2 cents worth)

This Christmas, I have bought 2 airsoft pistols and some safety glasses. I'm building an indoor range in my garage so we can play 'at the shooting range', ie we'll practice and talk about firearm safety. and I'll introduce him to "range active", "cease fire" and "range inactive". I plan to have refreshments in the garage fridge and print out a large range of animal and zombie targets to shoot at.

When he gets the hang of this, I want to move him to pellet rifles at an out of town location. ( hopefully spring of 2015)

then spend the summer, hiking with pellet rifles in hand.

Fall of 2015, bring him into an official gun range and start him on .22lr rifles.

I have no plans of shooting real handguns with him until he is proven safe and proven mature. Not sure of the age, maybe closer to 18 than 16?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

My 4 year old shot her first .22 at the age of 3.5! Ruger 10/22(hers) and the wifes Rem 597. She has shot them both a hand full of times, I assisted in the shots of course, And safety was primary concern, so yes hearing and eye pro!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I think it's silly that I'm watching two threads that are named "Kids and Guns"!!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Mish said:


> I think it's silly that I'm watching two threads that are named "Kids and Guns"!!


Isn't it awesome?!?!, We had BB guns before we had bikes! Might as well teach em young so they can master the safety and skills involved with Firearms!
I would rather have my kids respect guns opposed to being afraid of them!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

jro1 said:


> Isn't it awesome?!?!, We had BB guns before we had bikes! Might as well teach em young so they can master the safety and skills involved with Firearms!


I just want everything to be in one thread so it's not two different conversations going on, on the same topic! hehe


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I learned to shoot at age 7 (.22LR) with my dad's single shot Springfield. We used a nearby pasture (without authorization, so don't tell anybody). Once I showed him I could shoot safely, he put that gun away and I didn't see it again for maybe 12 or 13 years. Not that I got to use it, but I got to see where he kept it.

If I had a child here that I could teach to shoot, I'd do it early enough, probably. Certainly by age 10. If shtf, then I'm gonna be in a poor situation. I see that although I have a great overall location, I don't have much backup. These are the times I wish I had 6 kids (not 8 kids at 6).


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Mish said:


> Yes on both questions.
> I have a hard time thinking about any child under the age of 12 being in charge of firearm. The responsibility in my mind is too great. That's IMHO.
> I say let kids be kids for a little while longer. The responsibility that comes with guns is heavy.


THERE!!! Now I've posted the same thing in 2 threads!!


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey Mish! Don't touch that little pointy icon at the bottom left of your post! It's not nice!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

5 for a bb gun. 10 for a pellet gun. 12 for a .22. 13 for a shotgun. Center fire rifle 14-15. Pistol when they get old enough to buy one for themselves.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I based my earlier post of age based on the fact that at the age of seven..armed with my Red Ryder BB gun..I did two very bad things....first and fore most I was walking from the field past my neighbors house and saw a pretty bird on a perch...their pet parakeet. Needless to say I shot it at point blank range...and then realizing what I had done..cried all the way home....then later weeks later...while trying to cock that same BB gun had the barrel pointed directly under my chin when bam...yep...bb through the under side... At 7 and unsupervised I was a menace to society and myself...


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We just bought my seven and a half year old a red rider this past Thursday. I have been having more fun with it than her. We also got her a really nice pair of girls size safety glasses.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I grew up in a very small town in Maine, we learned to hunt at the age of 6 (22 and 410) but if we didnt take to the rules right away it was put off for another year.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I have nothing but disdain for parents that instill an irrational fear of firearms in their children or allow the government school propaganda and media to demonize firearms.

Son 2's girlfriend did not have a lot of experience with firearms but after spending some time with us, she is the first to quote Gun Safety Rules before we go to the range and has the utmost respect for firearms. Plus she's a pretty good shot.


----------

